# got pill from doc today!!!!



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well went to docs today to see if will give me microgynon and she did.she didnt even check me over as i had bp done yesturday.should she have checked me over though? 
she asked me why i wanted to go on the pill and i tols her i was egg sharing and she asked me what it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!      how can a doctor not know what it is!!!!  gave lister a ring and ive been told to give them a ring on day1 and then to start day2...what if cd1 lyes on a wkend day?its worring me..... got to wait for af now,ment to be apearing in the next couple of wks or so but could be any time now.i wish it would hurry up

hayley


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

hayley i bet it feels weird having to go on the pill   . Some dr's dont have clue do they   Anyway dont worry if af comes on a wkend just ring them first thing monday morning and still take the pill on cd2. Its onl so they know where you are in your cycle and can moniter you. I asked a smiular question because i was told i have to phone them when i have had my hcg jab so the can make sure that therter is booked at the right time. And i said but its got to be done between 7-midnight and your not open   she said no the next day lol  . I will start doing an af dance for you to make her hurry up          

Luv sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh thank you i just know me going on about it will prolong it happening though its about me luck.i dont think it will be long though as i have been having abit of pmt for the past 4 /5 dyas or so and thats the main sign plus afew camps and dif bowl movement(sorry tmi )


----------

